# Грыжа L5-S1



## bator84 (26 Авг 2016)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые доктора и участники форума.
Выписка, заключение и все снимки обследования МРТ приложены внизу.

*       Предистория.       *
       В 2012 году надорвал спину тяжестями, после был сидячий образ жизни. Периодически слабо беспокоила спина. Не лечился.
*       Обострение.* 
       В начале августа этот года, прочитав в интернете дословно "если у вас проблемы со спиной то упражнение гиперэкстензия - это номер один для вас" начал его делать. Только потом понял, что это запрещённое упражнение для тех у кого проблемы со спиной. Через пару дней появился лёгкий порез ступни, который никак не мешал мне. Я сразу понял в чём дело и перестал всякие упражнения. Далее симптоматика нарастала, появилась терпимая боль в пояснице, скованность движения. Никуда в ногу или в ягодицу боль не отдавала.
*       Лечение.*
       В середине августа терапевт выписал медикаменты и направление к неврологу. Симтомы начали отходить постепенно. Невролог также всё сделал как всегда - направление в Дневной стационар (медикаменты, ЛФК, массаж, корсет) и направление на консультацию к нейрохирургу. В Дневной стационар ещё не пошёл, у нейрохирурга ещё не был.
*      Что беспокоит сейчас.*
       На данный момент беспокоит только слабые отголоски боли в пояснице и то, что сидеть на неудобном стуле как-то неудобно. Когда сижу боли нет, но есть что-то, что я чувствую и мне это не нравится, какие-то покалывания с довольно слабой болью. Если стул удобный и мягкий, то могу сидеть нормально, но в любом случае долго не сижу и сказать появляются ли боли при долгом сидении не могу.
*       Мои поправки лечения, что я делаю.
*1. Пью таблетки, назначенные неврологом - актовегин и комбилипен.
       2. Снизил нагрузку на позвоночник:
- сижу только когда ем и присаживаюсь в течении дня несколько раз не дольше 5 мин.
- не поднимаю ничего тяжелее 1 литра воды
- не наклоняюсь
- никакие ЛФК, упражнения не делаю вообще (сомневаюсь в их целесообразности в острый период)​       3. Много хожу, не менее 10 км в день почти с первого дня обострения.
       4. Никаких массажев в острый период и мануальщиков вообще.
       5. Думаю о корсете.

*       Вопросы.*
Уважаемые доктора, мануальщики, нейрохирурги и неврологи, посоветуйте пожалуйста что-нибудь. Следующее обострение - это вопрос времени, а там уже будут прострелы в ногу, будет хуже. Что надо сделать чтобы этого избежать? Как правильно лечиться? Как убрать то, что меня беспокоит? Нужен ли мне корсет? Некоторые говорят, что он не нужен, другие - нужен. К мануальщику бы пошёл, но велика вероятеность попасть к плохому врачу, после которого только на операцию. Как выбрать хорошего мануальщика? Что вы скажете о ходьбе?


----------

